# 322



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I picked up a 1946 322 SIT Hudson several weeks ago, and have been waiting for parts since. I finished it this afternoon and it runs great, but the smoke out-put is CRAZY!!!..I put new brush springs, new brushes, a new wick, and some new wiring in the tender, and a new hose from tender to boiler,





















here's the result.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like it is on fire.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I posted those pictures 5 hours ago, and haven't run any trains since. The basement still smells,lol..The wife isn't going to like this one.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

She sure is a smoker. Looks great. Good job. You do a great job on the smoke units.
The 293 I got from you is a great smoker. It does something none of my other engines
do. It starts smoking as soon as the wheels begin to roll. Even after sitting for days. My
other engines have to run some to heat the wire. I was going to ask if you put a cylinder
kit in your new 322 but I saw in another post you did not like the cost of the kit. Did you
have to rebuild the bellows?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> She sure is a smoker. Looks great. Good job. You do a great job on the smoke units.
> The 293 I got from you is a great smoker. It does something none of my other engines
> do. It starts smoking as soon as the wheels begin to roll. Even after sitting for days. My
> other engines have to run some to heat the wire. I was going to ask if you put a cylinder
> ...


The bellows was perfect, and it was original, as far as I could tell. The smoke out-put was minimal, and when I pulled the unit apart, it was hardened...The smoke gear was also frozen, and the brush springs were toast.. The reason it smokes so good, in my opinion, is the chamber where the wire and wick sits is very large, larger than the normal SIB units. There's alot of wick and wire that gets soaked when powering the engine up...That's only a guess on my part.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

And I thought my recently rebuilt 312 smoke unit put out a lot of smoke compared to one of my other untouched 312's. Just comparing the smoke output of the cylinder style to the bellows makes me think you might be on to a reasonably accurate reason as to the difference. Now I will have to take a look at the one bellows smoke unit locomotive I have and was putting off working on since I thought I would have to replace the bellows with the cylinder style. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> And I thought my recently rebuilt 312 smoke unit put out a lot of smoke compared to one of my other untouched 312's. Just comparing the smoke output of the cylinder style to the bellows makes me think you might be on to a reasonably accurate reason as to the difference. Now I will have to take a look at the one bellows smoke unit locomotive I have and was putting off working on since I thought I would have to replace the bellows with the cylinder style.
> 
> Kenny


Just take your time with the material, and use super glue in the gel format.. I think I used Loc-tite super glue in gel form..I also use a bit of sealant on the gaskets, (clear RTV), top and bottom, for a nice air-tight seal..All of my smoke unit repairs smoke like crazy, this one here on my Hudson is a real doozy..After running it for around ten minutes and then shutting it down, my wife came downstairs about 30 minutes later and asking if I was burning something,lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> She sure is a smoker. Looks great. Good job. You do a great job on the smoke units.
> The 293 I got from you is a great smoker. It does something none of my other engines
> do. It starts smoking as soon as the wheels begin to roll. Even after sitting for days. My
> other engines have to run some to heat the wire. I was going to ask if you put a cylinder
> ...


I have all the parts on hand to convert to the cylinder kit except for the replacement cylinder and the clip. I sent the seller a note asking if I could buy just the cylinder and clip but haven't got a answer. There is a seller selling just the cylinder but I also need that clip.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> And I thought my recently rebuilt 312 smoke unit put out a lot of smoke compared to one of my other untouched 312's. Just comparing the smoke output of the cylinder style to the bellows makes me think you might be on to a reasonably accurate reason as to the difference. Now I will have to take a look at the one bellows smoke unit locomotive I have and was putting off working on since I thought I would have to replace the bellows with the cylinder style.
> 
> Kenny


I measured a original SIB wire/wick "compartment" and it measured 0.86.. The SIT unit is quite larger.


----------

